# Atlanta airport to Amtrak Station



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

What is the best way to get from the airport to the station in Atlanta?


----------



## BobWeaver (Feb 14, 2010)

Guest said:


> What is the best way to get from the airport to the station in Atlanta?


MARTA for sure. From the Atlanta terminal, take a red or yellow line train (doesn't matter which one, as you'll be getting off before they split in different directions) to the Arts Center station, which is the 12th stop from ATL. Connect to the 110 Peachtree St. bus and get off at the Peachtree Rd./Deering Rd stop. Fare for this shouldn't be more than a few dollars.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 14, 2010)

Guest said:


> What is the best way to get from the airport to the station in Atlanta?



You board either MARTA train, to Doraville or to North Springs, physically within the airport itself, very easy.

Then change to bus #110 (NO LONGER to bus #23, that no longer exists) at the Arts Center Station.

Be sure it is #110 to Lenox Square or Buckhead, not the #110 to Five Points or Downtown.

Ask the driver to call out the Amtrak station. He will anyway but he will be louder and more clear about it if knows somebody on the bus is getting off there. It is about a 7 to 8 minute ride. If you get antsey you will find that most of your fellow passengers can tell you if you are almost there or not.

You will need to buy a Breeze card, check with some there what you will need since you will transfer to a bus also.

Unless you have tons of luggage it is better to use MARTA since a cab supposedly costs about 30 dollars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Unless you have tons of luggage it is better to use MARTA since a cab supposedly costs about 30 dollars.


You could always combine the two and take the MARTA train to Art Center and a cab for the short hop to Amtrak. The train isn't that bad, but the bus can be packed sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, thank you for the quick answers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, thank you again for pointing me in the right direction. I looked it up on MARTAs website. Apparently at the airport I will need to locate their kiosk and buy a Breeze Ticket for 50 cents along with $2 for the fare, then use that to board the train. At the transfer point I activate the ticket again on exit and that makes the transfer free. Cool.


----------



## Alberta (Feb 27, 2010)

Airport to Amtrak in Atlanta, Georgia

When traveling from the airport to go to amtrak and you arrive at the Arts Center and you are on the red line of the marta do you have to transfer to a bus?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 27, 2010)

Alberta said:


> Airport to Amtrak in Atlanta, Georgia
> When traveling from the airport to go to amtrak and you arrive at the Arts Center and you are on the red line of the marta do you have to transfer to a bus?



Yes, re-read my post number three above, showing which #110 bus to board and which not to. Others mentioned buses also.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 22, 2010)

How frequent is that bus service? I'm tentatively thinking about returning a rental car to the airport, taking the train/bus back to the Amtrak station, and catching the nb crescent to Washington, D.c.. Also, how long would it take to to from the airport to the Amtrak Station?

If I decided to take a cab from downtown to the Amtrak station, how much would that cost?

Is that borders right across the street? If I do this I might give my girl friend the option of waitng with the bags at Borders, and then walking to the station. Is this easy to do with wheeled suitcases?

Thanks.


----------



## MattW (Mar 22, 2010)

It looks like it's about a 30 to 40 minute ride from the Airport MARTA station to the Amtrak Station including one transfer from a train to bus route #110. MARTA's website has an interesting trip planner that you can plug in Airport Station and Amtrak into and set an arrival time and it'll give you the best fitting routing options. For Bus Route 110 specifically, it looks like between 6AM and 9:30PM going northbound (to the Amtrak station), it leaves the Arts Center station once every 15 minutes, and once every 30 minutes at other times. Southbound from Amtrak to the Arts Center station, looks like roughly the same thing, 15 minutes most of the day, then 30 other times.

It won't let me link the trip itself, but here's MARTA's website and the MyCommute box is the trip planner. http://itsmarta.com/

For bus schedules and frequencies, I looked them up directly.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 22, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> How frequent is that bus service? I'm tentatively thinking about returning a rental car to the airport, taking the train/bus back to the Amtrak station, and catching the nb crescent to Washington, D.c.. Also, how long would it take to to from the airport to the Amtrak Station?
> If I decided to take a cab from downtown to the Amtrak station, how much would that cost?
> 
> Is that borders right across the street? If I do this I might give my girl friend the option of waitng with the bags at Borders, and then walking to the station. Is this easy to do with wheeled suitcases?
> ...


My wife and I did exactly this. We drove to the train station, checked our suitcase, drove to the airport, dropped off the car, took MARTA to Arts Center and the #110 bus to the train station. IIRC, the Borders is right across the street, along with a grocery store. We were there on a weekday, and I think that the bus ran every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes to the above two posts.

One thing: in riding the train from the airport to the Arts Center Station be sure that you catch the #110 bus going in the correct direction. Catch the one which says Lenox Square or Buckhead, not the one which says Five Points or downtown.

Since the drivers sometimes get lazy about changing the destination signs or sometimes the sign is stuck ask as you board for them to call out the Amtrak station. They call it out anyway but they will be louder if they know somebody on board specifcally wants it.

And yes the Borders and also the Kroger Grocery store is right acoss the street.


----------

